# My first ABT with Qview



## rdknb (Mar 6, 2010)

Getting the prep work done



Ready for bed LOL



All smoked



Breakfast




I made these very simple as I wanted to understand the base level of it.  They turned out GREAT.  I also ma some using a red pepper and my wife loved them.  Next time I am thinkin crab meat and shrimp.

thanks for looking


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 6, 2010)

those look delicious! great job!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Great first try, congrats on a tasty and crunchy snack.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 6, 2010)

nice lookin first batch of ABT's.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Shrimp or crab are both winners for a next time.

try brining the raw shrimp before putting them in the ABT,  keeps em' moist.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 6, 2010)

Great first go - now, it only gets better!


----------



## dburgette (Apr 18, 2010)

Those look really good and great job on the first time through.  If you hadn't said it was your first time smoking them I wouldn't have known.


----------



## hookup (May 1, 2010)

thanks for showing and dont forget finely diced scallops in that crab/shrimp stuffing


----------



## bamafan (May 1, 2010)

Nice, I bet your hooked on them now. I made 100 last week end and took them to the boys at work and like majic, They dissappeared.


----------



## rbranstner (May 1, 2010)

Great Job! I love me an ABT or 20. I usually just stuff mine with Jimmy Deans hot sausage but the crab/seafood would be a great filling as well. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## hannibal (May 1, 2010)

those look good


----------



## ozark rt (May 1, 2010)

Bamafan is right (never thought I'd hear those words from my mouth 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) it seems like it doesn't matter how many you prepare it will never be enough.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 1, 2010)

ABT's look great...


----------

